# Omnisphere VCF Cutoff



## chimuelo (Jul 25, 2019)

I’m loving the new Omnisphere upgrade and the Master Filter is nice as a final shaper.
My only beef with Omnisphere is how using a Yamaha FC7, or even a 100mm Fader of a BCF2000 when trying to automate the Cutoff it always jumps @ 900 on the patch knobs and at 25% on the Master Faders horizontal position.

Anyone else notice this?

My work around is to program a retriggering LFO at a prescribed rate. Or a bi directional envelope, but this is hardly what I need. I like doing swells on synths along with my sampled brass, or just alone as a dynamic to add motion to the keyboard parts.

Any advice appreciated.

FWIW I can use the same exact gear on ZebraHZ, my analog synth even a digital Blofeld, smooth, no problems.
Actually so good it seems like CV Audio is the modulator.

Thnx


----------

